# Anybody know these sources ?



## Tyler (Oct 5, 2017)

I got sustanon and winstrol. The sustanon is from syntholan technologies and I don’t know where the winstrol is from? It has no name.. my source said it’s sterling tabs or something ? Has anybody any experience with syntholan technologies ?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes it's gives you aids.....be prepared for a life of free hgh


----------



## Caballero (Oct 5, 2017)

Google before buying next time! Doesn't look promising...GL

https://www.google.ca/search?ei=pZX...ws-serp..12.1.289...0j0i22i30k1.0.n520M99nrTI


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 6, 2017)

Lol wtf.  Why would you buy something with no name


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 21, 2017)

Nope dont trust with no name


----------

